# List of rivers in Michigan



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

[wiki]List of rivers of Michigan[/wiki]


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

HMMMMM The Detroit River is part of the L Erie Basin, but the St Clair River and all it's tribs are ignored. How do we correct this oversight?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Become a Wiki editor.


----------



## Ultra-Light (Oct 4, 2007)

Esox,

Goto Steve's first post, & near the top in the WIKI page, there is a EDIT THIS PAGE tag near the top. Anyone can edit a wiki page once you sign up for a free account. The free account basically just protects your IP address from being viewed on the public page. If you wish not to sign up for a free account, your IP address will be published on the internet for other's to view, on the page you edited without an account. Just figured I would point this out if you did not know.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

No I wasn't aware how it was done. I have seen a few inaccuracies in Wiki over the years. Not many for as much as I look at Wiki.
But then again, I don't look at the things I "think" I already know about anyhow, the rest I wouldn't know any better anyhow..:lol:

Looking at the list I see a number of rivers I have never fished in the LP, and a lot I have never even seen in the UP. A few more things to add to my "To do before I die" list.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

You keeping a "bucket list" too?  Wiki can be referenced for any term in a forums post by surrounding it with the new wiki tags. Pretty neat feature, I thought I'd give it a try.


----------

